# KA24E-T



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone know the possible power output for a KA24E? Everyone keeps saying why do a SOHC turbo? why not a DOHC turbo? That's not the point. I'm curious to see the power of a SOHC engine.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i want to know why you want a single cam turbo'd engine.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

the KA-E is a perfectly capable motor of putting down whatever you would like. All depends on the amount of money you want to throw at it.

ka-t.org is your friend. Do some searching around the SOHC portion of it. It will answer all your questions and then some.=)

I'm in the process of making one as well. The pistons are the weak point(ring lands in particular), but they have been known to hold 300+rwhp too. The rods are good for around 450 rwhp.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on think about it. Why would anyone want a SR20DET? Yes, I have one, but I'm not the point. Are you going to drift the car? If so, you only need around 250-300 HP. Am I right? Most people have SOHC engines, and don't want to do swap in an engine. Everyone keeps saying its not worth the time, but that's what they also said about Chevy's 305 engine. I've managed to make 400 horses on a 305 from just some head modifications, and boring. While on 92 octane too! The point is, every engine has its own capabilites. I'm just wondering if anyone has ever pushed a SOHC engine to its limits.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Come on think about it. Why would anyone want a SR20DET? Yes, I have one, but I'm not the point. Are you going to drift the car? If so, you only need around 250-300 HP. Am I right? Most people have SOHC engines, and don't want to do swap in an engine. Everyone keeps saying its not worth the time, but that's what they also said about Chevy's 305 engine. I've managed to make 400 horses on a 305 from just some head modifications, and boring. While on 92 octane too! The point is, every engine has its own capabilites. I'm just wondering if anyone has ever pushed a SOHC engine to its limits.


 lol well i can tell you in a few months just how much a sohc can hold i've got forged rods and pistons on the way right now and a turbo kit in a few months.

Don


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

here's my build list...reason why I answered=)

Here is my current list of parts for comparison. 

SOHC motor: 
T3/T04E 50 trim (will switch to PK GT35 after shakedown) 
JGS Manifold 
JGS Wastegate 
JGS BOV 
Custom Sheet metal intake manifold 
Emissions removed 
Espelir JGT500 Exhaust 

Built Spare Blockawaiting cash flow=) 
Arias Pistons 
Crower Rods 
Clevite Bearings 
PDM Cam or JWT 
SI Valves
Clevite Valve Guides
Ported and Polished Head

Fuel and Ignition Control: 
AEM EMS w/Map Sensor 
Greddy 720cc Injectors 
MSD 6a Ignition 
MSD Blaster 2 Coil 
AEM UEGO Gauge Wideband

Drivetrain: 
Heavy Duty Pressure Plate 
Custom Kevlar Clutch 
VLSD 
C's Short Shifter 

Suspension: 
D2 Coilovers 7/5 w/ Pillowball mounts 
SPL Tension Rods 
SPL Traction Rods 
SPL Toe Rods 
SPL Rear Upper Control Arms 
Tein Inner/Outer Tie Rods 
Whiteline Adjustable Sway Bars 
Boxed/Welded LCA 
ES Bushing Set to cover parts that the rest doesn't cover 
ES Subframe Bushings 
Custom Nismo Power Bar type tension rod bracket 

Interior: 
Momo Monte Carlo Wheel 
Sentra B13 or B15 seats(have both, haven't decided which to use) 

Footwork: 
5Zigen FN01R-C 17x8 35 offset w/ 215/45 F 235/45 R


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

My initial turbo will max out around 450 rwhp, the second will max out around 650 rwhp. Which will just about enough for what I want.=)


FWIW Ventura Racing built a alcohol drag Toyota Starlet powered by a 703.89 rwhp KA24E(SOHC). So I would say it has plenty of potential. The car ran a 8.1 during it's first time at the track. While trying to get 7's the next time it wrecked. So it was never able to achieve it.


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> here's my build list...reason why I answered=)
> 
> Here is my current list of parts for comparison.
> 
> ...


my hero, my (wish) list consists of many similar parts i have supertech pistons and my rods are at the shop being re-manned should be ready some time this week


----------



## dragmanagement (Feb 4, 2006)

*My 240 vs.yours*

Hey guys listen i have been working with my 240 for a while now and im a big racer.The news is the ka24e stock rods are capable of 350-400hp without breaking but at 400 you are stressing them.The machine shop told me i need new forged rods and pistons but the crank is factory forged so it will handle anything you can throw at it.ya the ka might be more expensive to build than the sr. But its worth every dime.my ka is turbo charged running 15psi of boost on street and 20psi on the track so bring all your srs out to play i like to have a little fun smoking them.


----------



## dragmanagement (Feb 4, 2006)

*head work*

the stock valves and valve springs are capable of holding any kind of power you wont the only thing you need to do is get a 3 angle valve job and port and polishing of your head.the only reason you need to get a stonger valve is if you plan on running over 7000rpm.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

After looking at all my options I am going to Turbo my KA24E also. There are a few places for parts check out WWW.Ka-T.org Some really good info...Check Jordan Gladmans Ride while your there. The only Hard Part of turboing a KA24E I see so far is the Exhaust Manifoldhttp://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html. JGS HAs a turbo kit for 1500 with about 2k you can have a nice KA24E-T setup.Found only one on the market so far and many rumors of a KA24DE manifold shaved to fit the KA24E. Other then that the rest is fairly simple the SR20 Items seem to work(from What I have Read) and there a a ton of top fed Turbo injectors on the market that work.


----------



## Lost_DriFter (Jan 29, 2006)

goood luck with it let me know how it goes im thinkin bout goin all motor with my sohc jus to see what it can put out n what its capable of :thumbup:


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm curious gents, is this a monetary issue or are you guys just die hard KA24E fans? NOT THAT THE KA24E IS A BAD ENGINE by any means, but anything you do to the E, will still yield more HP from the DE. More valves per cylinder means more exhaust coming out. More exhaust coming out means more power for the turbo, which means you could probably run a bigger turbo, that will produce more boost (yeah, a little more lag too) that will produce more power. It will all around flow better. An engine is nothing but a big air pump remember? If you are going to rebuild the E, why not spend the extra $600 OR LESS, and get a DE from the junkyard?


----------



## Lost_DriFter (Jan 29, 2006)

i still want a de but if i get this other 240 ill get a de for it for now imma rock the e see what i can do with it or get out of it other than that im tryin to save up for an rb25 but also the e is the motor that isnt favored all that much and its good to be unique i mean drifting is not really all about hp but mostly torque thats all im doing anyways......im also curious on how well it will go for him


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

To be Honest I am just doing it to do it.. I figure why rip a out a good Iron block motor that is strong and has great torque.. That and I sold my Engine Hoist 6 months ago...And look at the parts that people are just throwing away basicly by doing all these swaps.


----------



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a DE that needs a new crankshaft for my rebuild with forged, oversized pistons and billet rods. Autozone doesn't have one and I really don't wanna go to the factory to get a new crank, plus I found one in a KA24E that I can get for free. Anybody tell me if these are the same? Will this new crank fit? This is the only thing holding me back from deciding to rebuild instead of swapping. Please help me get on the road!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

sleep'n240 said:


> I have a DE that needs a new crankshaft for my rebuild with forged, oversized pistons and billet rods. Autozone doesn't have one and I really don't wanna go to the factory to get a new crank, plus I found one in a KA24E that I can get for free. Anybody tell me if these are the same? Will this new crank fit? This is the only thing holding me back from deciding to rebuild instead of swapping. Please help me get on the road!


Are you anywhere Close to SC? Why not use an Altima Crank?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

*Nizzx.com Sale*

Just FYI for you all real Nissan.....AKA Nizzx.com is having a sale on their Manifolds only until end of march. I got mine now to get the rest. Hard part is completed of obtaining the Manifold. 

Nizzx.com has KA24E T3/T4 Turbo Manifold (will mount both T3 & T4) $259.00 – T4 only $239.00


----------



## b00st3dTT (Feb 1, 2006)

250-300hp for a drift car, have you seen the HKS Hyper Silvia? that thing is pushin 430hp, and dont waste money on turbo'ing the KA24E, just save up and get a SR20 or an RB motor.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

b00st3dTT said:


> 250-300hp for a drift car, have you seen the HKS Hyper Silvia? that thing is pushin 430hp, and dont waste money on turbo'ing the KA24E, just save up and get a SR20 or an RB motor.



KA24E can push 400 easily with the right mods. Look on KA-T.org, SOHC KA 330 hp at 14psi, not too bad...considering it's a hatchback with full interior and a/c


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you can drift with 150whp poser, learn the sport before you start regurtitating super street crap.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

b00st3dTT said:


> 250-300hp for a drift car, have you seen the HKS Hyper Silvia? that thing is pushin 430hp, and dont waste money on turbo'ing the KA24E, just save up and get a SR20 or an RB motor.


WTF- Do some research.....Anyhow.....The only thing that is hard with doing a KA24E is getting the manifold even then its 200-350. There is a ton of Hype about the SR20 swaps. It is realistic if you have a budget of 3-8k+ a garage that you can do this correctly in. Do a true cost break down. Cost per HP is cheaper with Turboing the KA24E or KA24DE. If you are spending more then 100 dollars a HP (IE a SR20 SWAP and upgrading the Turbo) Jordan Gladman just did a budget turbo project. ..For I think it was 700 Dollars that is 10 dollers per HP about.. 

So lets do some basic Math on an SR20 HP per doller. at lets say 203HP from your ka24de 155hp (1...A front Clip for an SR20Swap or just the JDM motor and Trani. $1700-3500. and 500-700 shipping. Now an engine stand 100-300. An Engine Hoist 150-300(or rent at 50 dollers a day). SO lets say your spending 6k for what 48hp more that is $125 Dollers per 1Hp. So as i see it your at 6k+ and the engine isnt running yet. And all for .5 liter less and 48Hp more..Hell Ill give you 48hp more for 6k and never remove your motor. 
http://www.ka-t.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10253&highlight=budget+turbo
http://klohiq.tripod.com/cars/240sx/swap.html


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

nicely put!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> you can drift with 150whp poser, learn the sport before you start regurtitating super street crap.


who was that directed towards?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i belive u? he got so defensive lol


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

surfer240sx said:


> i belive u? he got so defensive lol


lol i know. That's why I was asking.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> who was that directed towards?


whoever thinks you need a certain amount of power to drift.........


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

oh ok...thought i was directed towards me. lol.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

BoostedSE said:


> you can drift with 150whp poser, learn the sport before you start regurtitating super street crap.


Actually you can drift with 95whp (IE AE85). So you dont need LOTs of HP. You dont need a mad tyte jay dee em motor in your car. All you really need to do is drive. I dont think its a waste working on a k24e. I've seen many E's spanking DE's. With a DE you get a better breathing better reving engine. E's give you a killer bottom end. Its cheaper, it came in the car and its a good motor.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> Actually you can drift with 95whp (IE AE85). So you dont need LOTs of HP. You dont need a mad tyte jay dee em motor in your car. All you really need to do is drive. I dont think its a waste working on a k24e. I've seen many E's spanking DE's. With a DE you get a better breathing better reving engine. E's give you a killer bottom end. Its cheaper, it came in the car and its a good motor.


I listed stock hp for a 240, 95whp on a 240 (less than stock) might prove a little challenging, possible, but challenging.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

BoostedSE said:


> I listed stock hp for a 240, 95whp on a 240 (less than stock) might prove a little challenging, possible, but challenging.


I listed hp for a stock Corolla SR5. Note: AE85 ...I didnt say anything about 240


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Actually you can drift with 95whp (IE AE85). So you dont need LOTs of HP. You dont need a mad tyte jay dee em motor in your car. All you really need to do is drive. I dont think its a waste working on a k24e. I've seen many E's spanking DE's. With a DE you get a better breathing better reving engine. E's give you a killer bottom end. Its cheaper, it came in the car and its a good motor.


YEAH!.....


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> I listed hp for a stock Corolla SR5. Note: AE85 ...I didnt say anything about 240


Touché my good sir


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> Touché my good sir


That's Touge my good sir. :cheers:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

BoostedSE said:


> Touché my good sir


Well played sir!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

But Zellx, I'll see if my friend will dyno his car. Its a NA KAE.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I was Drifting on my 11hp law tractor last month with my son who is 6 laughing at me..So beat that....LOL....Maybe I should post a vid or some still next time i do it....lol


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> With a DE you get a better breathing better reving engine. E's give you a killer bottom end. Its cheaper, it came in the car and its a good motor.


Can a DE head fit on an E block? You'd have the best of both worlds there. Those 4 valves per cylinder would help the flow of a turbo system.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes It can...But its a pain in the butt for the conversion just as easy to find a DE motor...all those SR guys throw them away for cheap......There was a thread about someone doing that conversion DE head on a E block....


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i think it gives a crazy compression


----------

